# Thought these were clever



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

@Frankie's Girl or @dane82 or @Saki.Girl, this post should probably have been put in the craft section instead of here in the props section. It's habit for me to click on the props section and didn't realize I was in the props section until after I posted. Sorry for any inconvenience if it needs to be moved.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

No problem, easy fix ?


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Thank-you.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Dane beat me to it! 

Those are really cute. I see those pans in the thrift stores ALL the time... hmmmmmm.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Dane beat me to it!
> 
> Those are really cute. I see those pans in the thrift stores ALL the time... hmmmmmm.


Yeah I thought they were cute and pretty clever. These would be great to make with my neighbor kids who are wanting to help me with my projects.

I have seen quite a few of these pans at thrifts stores and yard sales too and many of them really aren't in the best shape to actually bake in, but they would work for something like this. Nice thing is they are waterproof and can take a bit of rough handling. Draw back would be not being able to light them up like jack-o-lanterns. But they could make some nice table decor, or front porch fillers.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

dollar store tombstones are also good for neighbor kids to "help" with ;-)

amk



HauntedWyo said:


> Yeah I thought they were cute and pretty clever. These would be great to make with my neighbor kids who are wanting to help me with my projects.
> 
> I have seen quite a few of these pans at thrifts stores and yard sales too and many of them really aren't in the best shape to actually bake in, but they would work for something like this. Nice thing is they are waterproof and can take a bit of rough handling. Draw back would be not being able to light them up like jack-o-lanterns. But they could make some nice table decor, or front porch fillers.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

HauntedWyo said:


> Yeah I thought they were cute and pretty clever. These would be great to make with my neighbor kids who are wanting to help me with my projects.
> 
> I have seen quite a few of these pans at thrifts stores and yard sales too and many of them really aren't in the best shape to actually bake in, but they would work for something like this. Nice thing is they are waterproof and can take a bit of rough handling. Draw back would be not being able to light them up like jack-o-lanterns. But they could make some nice table decor, or front porch fillers.


if you have a dremel or a hacksaw, you could cut faces in them to light them up.
or a simple drill with a metal cutting bit and a file to get rid of burrs and you could make a polkadot one.


----------

